# C&S Painted Ruler info??



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anybody have a picture of him or know where he is? I am in New Hampshire. Just trying to get as much info on my comming baby as I can! I'd love any info at all!

Thank you!


----------



## kaykay (Feb 27, 2008)

now I found him! Heres what is in the studbook

ASPC - 146314A C & S PAINTED RULER

Sex: STALLION Color: BAY PINTO

Height: Mane & Tail: MIXED M/ BLACK T

Date Foaled: 05/24/1998 Markings (1): SNIP; LEFT FRONT WHITE LEG TO KNEE,

Date Registered: 01/06/1999 Markings (2): RIGHT FRONT PASTERN,

Current Owner: SHIRLEY KEENE Markings (3): LEFT REAR WHITE LEG,

Breeder: ROBERT OR BARBARA COMMERFORD Markings (4): RIGHT REAR SOCK;

Click on any registered animal to view it's details and pedigree.

120562A WINK'S SHOWDEO TRADITION

136207A J-J'S PAINTED APACHE

133776A PRINCESS ROCKING D

139612A MHR'S ROYAL RULER

136207A J-J'S PAINTED APACHE

137730A J-J'S PAINTED BUBBLES

136631A J-J'S PAINTED CHIX

136854A GEORGETOWN'S MR. FOXY

140382A MAGIC PLACE PRESTON

138016A C&S PARADE GIRL

143366A C&S PAINTED MISTRESS

132101B LUST'S IMPERIAL ONYX

139422A C & S GAMBLER'S LADY

136004A GAMBLER'S CROUPIER


----------



## Boinky (Feb 27, 2008)

Shirley Keene lives here in Maine.. i don't know her but i know she lives someplace down in Southern Maine. I'm sure i could find out if you don't know who she is.

Hillary

http://www.sacoriver.net/~slk/index.html

I found a web page for her.. that is if this is the same shirley keene.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes, I know Shirley! She is the one I got my mare from.




I know she doesn't own the stallion and I was just wondering if someone on here might, or have pictures of him.

Thanks


----------

